# Thoughts on new Sig.



## Spherical (Jan 27, 2012)

Any thoughts on this sig, its pretty simple, Thou I quite like the original (barely any changes from original Ambush - Warbird Photo Album) and was wondering what else could be done?







Cheers


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2012)

It depends on you only what more can be done. Looking good but your nickname is a little bit unnoticable though. I would suggest putting it at another location and changing colour. The font looks interesting so I would let it be.


----------



## Spherical (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep, thanks, I think I see what ya mean.


----------



## Spherical (Jan 28, 2012)

I think im happy with it now.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2012)

I like it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Spherical (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 28, 2012)

It's a good looking sig


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree. Now it's looking very nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2012)

Not bad!


----------

